# Scrollbare Zelle(div) wird in Opera nicht angezeigt



## vaporizer (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo
ich wollte eine Zelle in einer Tabelle scrollbar machen
hab das mit Hilfe eines div Tags gemacht

```
<div style="width:100%; height:100%; align:center; valign:top;
background-color:transparent; overflow: auto;">
```
im Internet Explorer wird es auch einwandfrei angezeigt,
doch im Opera zB nicht, weder die Scrollbalken und auch nicht der Inhalt der Zelle
kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit die in allen Browsern funktioniert?
bzw. was ich an dieser Methode ändern muß
Greetz from Vaporizer


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Juli 2004)

Zum Einen...es gibt keine CSS-Formate align/valign.

Ansonsten...was ist denn das Elternelement dieses <div>?.....wie gross ist dies?


----------



## vaporizer (15. Juli 2004)

hier nist der Code:


```
<td width="680" style="background-image:url(/images/frame-start.jpg)">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="508" width="680">
	<tr height="12"><td colspan="3"></td></tr>
	<tr height="484">
		<td width="12"></td>
		<td width="656">
		<div style="width:100%; height:100%; align:center; valign:top; background-color:transparent; overflow: auto;">
		<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="484" width="656">
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
			<tr height="50"><td width="656"><h1>x</h1></td></tr>
		</table>
		</div>
		</td>
		<td width="12"></td>
	</tr>
	<tr height="12"><td colspan="3"></td></tr>
</table>
```


----------



## SirToby (18. Juli 2004)

Also im Mozilla Firefox läuft das auch einwandfrei!

Ich benutze obige Technik - zu der ich auch ein Tutorial auf diesen Seiten geschrieben habe - selber sehr oft.
Beim IE und beim Firefox hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme...
Opera habe ich noch net getestet bisher.


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juli 2004)

Lt. HTML gibt es in <tr> kein Attribut *height*

Packe die height-Angaben in die <td>...da sind sie zum Einen erlaubt...und zum Anderen haben die Zellen dann eine Höhe, an welcher sich das <div> orientieren kann.


----------

